# I Ate My Rbp!



## Rbp118 (May 23, 2016)

I've had 11 rbp for over ten years now. They are about 9-11 inches and they live happily in a 200 gallon tank. They're just wonderful creatures, never had any problems with them. Unit yesterday, one of my reds decided to jump out of the tank at night. I found him dead this morning. So I decided to fry him up and had myself a little snack. He tasted so good, now I want to eat all my piranhas :/


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

is this a joke? i hope so.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah, Definitely broke the 5 second rule...


----------



## Rbp118 (May 23, 2016)

Why waste such a beautiful fish? I dont mean I'm going to kill the remaining piranahs. Just when they die I will eat them







Taste really good too


----------



## Robert_The_Doll (Sep 26, 2014)

I'd like to try Piranha, but I don't think I could eat something that I've raised and grown attached to in any circumstances.


----------



## Rbp118 (May 23, 2016)

It's definitely considered a " luxury" meal, considering you cant just buy piranahas at your local grocery shop. Any one in here tried piranahas before? If you have, I would like to know how you cook yours


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

to raise something and then eat it...I find that very offensive -- sorry but I think this thread should be closed -- it is disgusting.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Sanchezi said:


> to *raise something and then eat it*...I find that very offensive -- sorry but I think this thread should be closed -- it is disgusting.


Just out of curiosity where do you think your beef, pork, and chicken come from that you purchase at the grocery store? A farmer had to raise those animals and then butcher them. I'm sure that he has no problem with eating them. Growing up on small farm we regularly raised a cow or two just to fatten it up and then butcher it. Heck sometimes we even gave them fun names like Cheeseburger, T-bone or Ribeye.


----------



## Rbp118 (May 23, 2016)

@Sacrifice - Exactly! Farmers raise their cows and chickens up just to become their lunch and dinner. I dont raise my piranhas up for the purpose of eating them. I enjoy raising these piranahas, it's my hobby. If they happen to die of natural causes, I dont find anything wrong or offensive about eating them.


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

whatever...do what you want...p.s. i eat chickens and hamburgers and pork -- but tbh -- if i raised a chicken for years -- and it died i would bury it rather than eat it...


----------



## Titus (Dec 1, 2014)

Would never eat my fish, I can't even keep fish I catch (fishing) because I have fish home, I really like the taste of fish but I don't wanna see it alive before I eat it.

When my P's go I'll dry them and keep them as decor. Wouldn't waste such a gorgeous fish by eating it.


----------

